# "I've Moved On....."



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I've noticed repeatedly this "I've Moved On" phenomenon in these discussions of rock and pop music. People feel they are no longer children, and thus have put away childish things. I understand (I think) this feeling: one matures, or should mature, and listen more to what the adults are tuned into. But from the beginning, my approach/attitude to music (and, to some extent, to literature) has been to consider all musics equal, indiscriminately, right from the get-go. This may have come from the fact that I was exposed indiscriminately to all sorts of music when quite young, and didn't sort them into various boxes until much later. The result, for me, is that I treat all music as "classical music"; that is, something to hear and re-hear whenever I choose. I don't recall anyone saying they once liked and listened to Bach, or Beethoven, or Bartok, or Boulez, but then moved on. I listen to doo-***, girl groups, Motown, Broken Bells, whatever takes my fancy, whenever. I re-read Winnie the Pooh and The Wind in the Willows every now and again, along with Moby Dick and Anna Karenina.

The only factor that effectively serves to restrict the amount of time and attention that I therefore can give to some particular genre or artist of yesteryear, is just the sheer fact of vacuuming up more and more material into the memory banks, so that doo-*** can no longer get the share of attention it once did. But I never Moved On.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It's a feeling I find hard to comprehend - because like you I never "moved on". I'm just as likely to put on Genesis, Kate Bush, David Sylvian, David Bowie, Tori Amos or Steven Wilson, as Bach, Brahms, Shostakovich, Schubert, Gubaidulina or Mahler. To name a few favourites in each genre.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

There's a lot of "I've moved on" in my relationship to popular music. The thing is, this _was_ the music of my youth and _only_ the music of my youth and I don't currently have a lot of interest in relistening for the 10 thousandth time some group I was into when I was 13 or 15 or 17. I have newly purchased (in the past 3-4 years) CD copies of what I consider to be the crème de la crème of that phase in my musical life, as I do still like it and I do still put it on from time to time. The bands you have chosen for your retrospective are ones that have never interested me. Why not mention Nick Cave, the Velvet Underground, Cabaret Voltaire, the Einstürzende Neubauten, the Talking Heads, Van der Graaf Generator and countless other alternative bands from that time? Then, I could truthfully say that _I haven't moved on_.

Furthermore, I started seriously getting into classical when I was about 18 or 19. I began with Stockhausen, Schoenberg, Webern, Xenakis, Nono, Boulez, Berg, Berio, Bartók, Hindemith, Kagel... all of the big names in contemporary classical at the time I was coming of age. While rock was the music of my childhood and late teens, die _Neue Musik_, as it was known then, was the music of my late teens through my early adulthood and into the present day. This is _the real music of my youth_ and I still listen to it. It has been a part of my life for over 40 years and the composers were alive in my life and I followed their careers and awaited their new works as the years passed. _I've never moved on_: theirs is some of the music I remain the most passionate about.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with replacing what was once thought of as interesting with something more stimulating. I've left a lot of pop/rock behind because it bores me now; also, I am not big on nostalgia—life is much too short. Onward & forward!

P.S. I do love the music of Atahualpa Yupanqui and other folk/blues artists of the world.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

brotagonist said:


> Why not mention Nick Cave, the Velvet Underground, Cabaret Voltaire, the Einstürzende Neubauten, the Talking Heads, Van der Graaf Generator and countless other alternative bands from that time? Then, I could truthfully say that _I haven't moved on_..


Maybe I just haven't mentioned them yet.  But, seriously, it's good to have everybody's story.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I have moved on from some of my own thoughts and emotions that I once dealt with some music. Therefore, I don't need that music anymore. If I had the feeling that those musics have something more going on, something that I haven't quite explored yet, something that might give me tools for understanding some newer thoughts that I have, then I'd give those musics another chance. But usually, I don't feel that. I've explored them to the very bottom, I've drunk those cups to the last drop, and also completely solved my own thoughts related to them.

I still feel that those musics were _perfect_ for that particular time. I wouldn't have solved those thoughts and emotions as effectively with classical music, perhaps. I still value all that music highly. But I very, very rarely listen to it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I haven't moved on. When I buy rock stuff it's usually of the gap-plugging sort from decades ago so if anything I've moved back.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

When it comes to classical music, I am simultaneously 'moving on' by trying new stuff - though not often enough - and moving back, to the Handel and Bach that made up the bulk of Eta Cohen's Violin Method Book 2. 

When it comes to folk music, I am simultaneously 'moving on' by learning more about Scottish music and Playford, and moving back, to the reels and jigs my father would play to me on his melodeon or mouthie. 

When it comes to pop music - the Beatles, the Hollies, and Adam Faith - I am definitely 'moving on'. In fact, you can't see me for dust.
Some music of that era I do still listen to very occasionally - The Crystals, The Ronettes, and even Del Shannon.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Morimur said:


> There's nothing wrong with replacing what was once thought of as interesting with something more stimulating. I've left a lot of pop/rock behind because it bores me now; also, I am not big on nostalgia-life is much too short. Onward & forward!


Me too!

There was a report in a paper late year that suggested that a very high percentage of people do not do as Morimur and I claim ... when I expressed surprise to Mrs H that so few people have 'moved on' from the music of youth, she pointed to *me* being an oddity - gasps of disbelief echo around the dusty corridors of TC!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Me too!
> 
> There was a report in a paper late year that suggested that a very high percentage of people do not do as Morimur and I claim ... when I expressed surprise to Mrs H that so few people have 'moved on' from the music of youth, she pointed to *me* being an oddity - gasps of disbelief echo around the dusty corridors of TC!


This reminds me: many of my (now former) coworkers would tell me of taking their teen-age kids to concerts by oldies-but-goodies like Fleetwood Mac, the Moody Blues, CS&N, Lynyrd Skynyrd, etc., and having their kids be really impressed, involved, taken by the music (and probably also by the crowd dynamics), and telling their parents that the music was actually a lot better than what X,Y, or Z, the contemporary acts, were putting out. Old stuff, new stuff, some good, some bad. This is why I add on, but don't move on.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I've come up with four categories:

- Timeless masterpieces, or simply great music, that I will enjoy and admire until the day I die.
- Music I used to love that has worn off a little. I still enjoy and appreciate it for what it is, even though I've broadened my horizons and discovered a universe of other music.
- Music I don't think much of anymore that I'm still able to enjoy, probably out of nostalgia, or just for laughs!
- Music I now consider absolute trash. Feeling stupid for ever liking it.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I move on all the time. Some periods I want to listen to that sort of music then I get tired of it and want to listen to other sorts of music. Not that I have realised it is bad music I still like it but I just don´t want to listen to it no longer. Some people listen to the same music all their lives. I am just not like that. Usually I hear something and think this is great I want to hear more like that.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

The only music I feel I've moved on from are some of the rap music I used to listen to, which I once found empowering but now find a bit immature.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

EarthBoundRules said:


> The only music I feel I've moved on from are some of the *rap music I used to listen to*, which I once found empowering but now find a bit immature.


give it time, give it time ...... you'll move on even further and maybe will even forget this time of your life :tiphat:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I agree with Richard Rodriguez, as below, sharing his opinion that rap, certainly in its harder-core manifestations, is not music. (Repeated from a previous thread.)


"Hip-hop is not music, in my estimation. (If music resolves.) Hip-hop does not progress, it revolves, replicates, sticks to the floor. It is not approximate emotion. It is approximate obsession. The "voice", the bard, the oracle, the messenger, the minister of propaganda intricately, saucily rhymes, chugs, foreshortens, sneers, insinuates, retreats. The voice betrays no emotion; has none; this is not rage, but cleverness. Too wise. Too sly. A dictatorship of rhyme. There is a message; the message is masonic; the conveyance too dense; deep as a trance. The voice is preoccupied and always in the present. It is the voice of schizophrenia. It is bad advice. It is the voice of battle--Beowulf, Edda, the madder psalms--the voice justifies endlessly. What is going to happen if you don't stop this! On and on and on. Slamming the table. It is the post-lude to music. Long after emotion has been flung from the bone, the beat remains. The beat plows through the rubble of music, turning under the broken arches of melody, stabbing about for rhyming shards--raising them, rubbing them together rhythmically--trying to ignite." 

Thus sayeth Richard Rodriguez, in Brown, 2002. Good book.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Strange Magic said:


> I've noticed repeatedly this "I've Moved On" phenomenon in these discussions of rock and pop music. People feel they are no longer children, and thus have put away childish things. I understand (I think) this feeling: one matures, or should mature, and listen more to what the adults are tuned into. But from the beginning, my approach/attitude to music (and, to some extent, to literature) has been to consider all musics equal, indiscriminately, right from the get-go. This may have come from the fact that I was exposed indiscriminately to all sorts of music when quite young, and didn't sort them into various boxes until much later.


Still reading Dr Zeuss, then? The Hardy Boys? Still watching Tom & Jerry, the Brady Bunch? Still eating pureed vegies and Ribena?...
cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Yup. Re-reading The Wind in the Willows now, along with reading several other books. Who doesn't like Dr. Seuss? Grinches, that's who.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Who doesn't watch Tom and Jerry?! - at it's best it was an absolute art form.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't get it either, maybe because I never "progressed" from pop to classical...if anything it was the other way around. In high school I listened to lots of classical music but my taste in pop was very limited. I got much more into other genres when I was older.

My taste has moved somewhat away from Romantic music and from indie rock...but I wouldn't say that's "moving on." There's no music I used to like that I've totally abandoned.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I still listen to music other than classical. I don't get this progression buisness though. I was probably listening to Chopin in the womb, and my parents listened to classical as I was growing up. As a matter of fact, I was a snob when I was young, and listened to nothing but classical. It was only when I started noticing girls that I started to listen to other stuff. Ah, yes... _ E.L.O.,Yes, David Bowie ect. ect._ that's the music that girls like, or so I thought at the time. Now I listen to non - classical music for two reasons: Nostalgia, and *It was actually good music*.


----------

